# Boston School Police Unsafe?



## smilly217

I was talking to a few School Police Officers the other day and they were telling me a little bit about the department. Is it true that they are left in the buildings with only a pair of handcuffs and no defensive weapons whatsoever?

Has anyone actually gone to bat for them in the City? 
What does your Chief do for you? I know that you are SPO's for Boston, but do you have an admin that supports you guys? 
I'd love to hear from some of the Officers.

I don't know if I just caught these officers on a bad day or if it truly is a job where you are unsafe and unprotected. 

What is the size of the Department? It always seemed like a good gig since you work on a school schedule, but damn if you're not backed up, then it doesn't sound like it's worth it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

The Boston Public School police do not carry firearms but they do have full police powers. I'm not sure what you meant about catching the officers on a "bad day."


----------



## BSP268

look at past thraeds!!!! and yes just handcuffs!!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer

Here you go Smilly. These 3 threads will give you some decent insight from a few of our members.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18710
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19092
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19060


----------



## smilly217

I read those threads, wow, it sounds like you guys are a ticking time bomb. What's being done to help your cause? 
Is your union doing anything? I can't imagine just having a pair of cuffs, that is ridiculous and extremely unsafe. We deal with the same kids on the street that you deal with in the school for 6 hrs straight. 
Not only do you have to deal with the liberals in MA, but I'm sure it's no easier when they're Liberal Educators. 
Dunngeon- When I said that maybe I caught them on a bad day, I was saying that because when people have bad days they might make their dept problems sound worse than they really are. 
I saw one post that said you have radios that don't work properly, is that true? 
This department has liability written all over it.


----------



## sherifflittle

it seems like a thankless job ...but you guys keep doing your thing


----------



## Macop

And this has what to do with Civil Service?


----------



## JoninNH

Ekkk... having to live in Boston, on the pay School PO's make... ouch. I don't know how you all do it.


----------



## Irish_Cop_In_Va

How can "the powers that be" stick a patch that says Police on a uniform, stick these guys in a school surrounded by the future thugs of america give them a pair of handcuffs, full police powers, and NO defensive weapons then pay them peanuts while forcing them to live in one of the most expensive areas of the country? I just found a new Police Department to add in my Rosary!


----------



## BSP1

the Boston School Police Dept. really sucks 1.they Don't pay enogh to live in city never mind the equipment they give us like 1 pair of hand cuff, and a radio that harly works when is raining and 2. single officer per school, mean while you have to deal with bad ass kids that don't like authority in their presence so where is the officer safety at.


----------



## bspd103

The way I look at the department is that it has the potential to do great things and be one of the best departments around. There is job security around us all day long, whether it's the 15 year old gang banger or it's the 22 year old freshman who sells drugs to the other students. We are given a pair of cuffs (not hinged) a radio that is horrible. We have people screaming for help and nobody responds. The feeling you have when you hear that across the city and there's nothing that you can do but pray that nobody gets seriously hurt or killed. 
The department is dictated by someone who has no background in LE but instead they are an educator. They are so liberal that they would rather see us just babysit our thugs rather than lock them up. They expect us to be there when they are going to get threatened or assaulted, but when we are threatened or assaulted, they want us out of the building. Then they blame it on us because somehow we asked to be assaulted. 
We aren't properly trained and people see that there is no incentive to do too much work because then you're labelled as aggressive and you get moved out of your building. 
That's a brief summary and thank you for praying for us and adding us to your rosary (Irish cop) !!!


----------



## BSP268

Thanks to the gays from the school police dept. that called me to see if i was o.k. it ment a lot. I will be back in the school halls soon!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

BSP268 said:


> Thanks to the *gays* from the school police dept. that called me to see if i was o.k. it ment a lot. I will be back in the school halls soon!!


Did you really mean to type that as it reads? :L:


----------



## BSP268

no sorry!


----------



## smilly217

bsp268 what happened?

bpd103, It sounds like a tough job on a daily basis. How big is the department? 
Are they doing anything with the radios since they don't work? How do they keep you out there if the radios don't work? What do you do when you need help?


----------



## bspd103

268 was hurt during one of shifts while he was arresting a "junkie". Luckily he didn't get stuck with a needle or anything like. 
This is the crap some of our guys have to deal with and we have nothing to defend ourselves. A can of spray would have made the arrest go a lot smoother. Nevermind if someone actually responded when officers in other parts of the city heard him yelling for help. Unfortunately, the officer who was nearby couldn't hear him and dispatch which is about a mile and a half away didn't hear him yelling for help. Then a couple of off duty officers responded because they happened to have their radios on, while they were driving home. 

Smilly- We are out in the field even if the radios aren't working properly. We have school based frequency and then we switch channels for city wide. All of a sudden you'll hear dispatch say 10-4 or we're making that call now, but you have no idea, it could be one of your officers inside the same building calling for help. Makes absolutely no sense. We've had to use our cell phones to call 911 before if dispatch doesn't answer or can't understand what we're saying. Since our hands aren't occupied with spray, batons or guns I guess they figure we can pick up a phone and call. 
"Hey, Hold on let me call 911 and then we can start wrestling around again." 
Some of us have learned to call for backup before we actually need it because we'd rather backup coming when we think that there's about to be a problem, rather than calling when there is a problem. 
As far as anything changing, that would cost money. Need I say more?


----------



## smilly217

I guess it just sounds like a department that won't spend money and doesn't want to advance. 
Does BPD have any control, other than just the fact that you are BPD Specials and the BPD school unit? Because I can't imagine them not fighting, because the less you are able to do, the more we have to do with regard to the schools. 

268 hope you're feeling better, any serious injury or are you already back? 
I would think that the Boston Public Schools would have a lot of money for the safety of its students. Considering Homeland Security money and all the funding for public education.


----------



## BSP268

thank you smilly . i will be back on monday hopefully..

smilly I was informed by a sgt that it is less then 1% of the boston public schools budget is put aside for safety.


----------



## bspd103

But only 1/2 of that 1% goes towards school police I'm sure. Right 268?


----------



## BSP268

1/4 if that!! lol.....at lest the orange button works!


----------



## bspd103

Yeah 268 even if the spell check doesn't, (Knottiest)
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## BSP268

lol... good luck tomorrow


----------



## Foxy85

While you're on the topic of unarmed officers, how about the Trial Court and unarmed court officers, sure there are police officers in and out of the bigger courts all day, but what about the small district courts out in the middle of no where, some disgruntled guy who just lost his kids in a divorce can pull up with his daddies shot gun and have a field day. Oh wait the metal detectors will stop him....or at least give us a 3 second head start out the back door before he starts unloading.....

Figured I vent too.....


----------



## Danman

good point


----------



## rg1283

Foxy85 said:


> While you're on the topic of unarmed officers, how about the Trial Court and unarmed court officers, sure there are police officers in and out of the bigger courts all day, but what about the small district courts out in the middle of no where, some disgruntled guy who just lost his kids in a divorce can pull up with his daddies shot gun and have a field day. Oh wait the metal detectors will stop him....or at least give us a 3 second head start out the back door before he starts unloading.....
> 
> Figured I vent too.....


This gets me too. CT is set-up in a similar way, however there are alot more older women court officers which are laughable (must be in their mid 60s). RI State Sheriff's are armed and unless in the cell block have guns in the court room, so do the RI Capitol Police which have an armed Officer Stationed at each entrance in every court house in RI. Back on topic, It would be sensible to atleast arm the blue shirts with guns and give the Court Officers (White Shirts) Mace. Duh.

The Community College of RI (CCRI) Police Department just carried handcuffs and a radio like Boston School PD do. My g/f goes to CCRI there was a suicidal subject in front of the library, (unarmed but you get what I mean, he was disorderly and needed transport to the Hospital for whatever RI calls a section 12). The guy flipped out and it was a rough arrest, from what my g/f told me. If only they had Mace. In RI all you have to be is 18 to have mace. Even the Providence Place Mall Security Carry mace!

Back on topic, did the Boston School Police ever carry anything else (Mace)? In my opinion every police department in the state should be armed, with the exception of the DMH and DMR Police.


----------



## BSP268

we did have o.c. and a baton but as of 9-02-06 no longer..it's a joke!!


----------



## MVS

BSP268 said:


> we did have o.c. and a baton but as of 9-02-06 no longer..it's a joke!!


What's the reason behind that?


----------



## BSP268

This morning at about 9:45am, Boston officers from the School Police Unit responded to the Madison Park High School to assist School Department Police on an incident that occurred in the school. On arrival they were informed that a 14-year-old student had just punched his teacher in the face and fled the school. The officers were provided a description of the student and a direction of flight. Members of the School Police Unit searched the area and located the 14-year-old male from Jamaica Plain on Terrace Street. The officers stopped the suspect and recovered a loaded firearm from the suspect's waistband. The juvenile was placed under arrest and transported to District 2. The juvenile will be arraigned in Boston Juvenile Court where he will be charged with Delinquency to wit: Unlawful Possession of a Firearm, Unlawful Possession of Ammunition and Assault and Battery on a Public Employee. The teacher was treated by the school nurse for minor injuries.



rpd I dont know!!!!


----------



## ferus fidelitas

as Mayor Menino would say "Call 9-1-1" ... if you are not properly equipped or staffed, back off, it's not worth getting yourself badly injured... call the BPD until you have the proper equipment and back up - why does the city not issue you oc or anything more than cuffs ? who makes that decision ? The School Committee, The Mayor or the Councilmen ? Your ability to feed your family comes first - if they want to equip and pay you like a security guard.. then do no more than one.. You have a tough job... where is your union ?


----------



## BSP268

It Is Up To The School Committee If We Have O.c. Or A FIREARM. They Are SCARED That Some Officer Will Uses The O.c Or Baton On A Student. The Schools Are Fulled WITH Liberals. They See A Police Officer Using Force On A Student The First Thing That Is Said Is Why Did He Do That To The Student He/she Is Just A Kid Even If The Kid Had A Gun Or Knife.. By The Way The Arrest From Yesterday Was Made By A Sgt Of The School Police And A Boston Police Det That Is Assigned To The School Police. The 14year Old Kid Is 6'2 235 Not Bad For A 14 Year Old Kid....


----------



## 48Weeks

It is dumbfounding as to why Boston School Police do not have guns and other necessary tools. I think of the Los Angeles Unified School Police, who have full police powers and all the tools of a City Cop. They can pull cars over and have Detectives etc etc. What's the difference between LA's South Central war zone and Boston's Roxbury? I see thugs with no respect for human life wanting to kill each other because one resides on this street and another lives on another. Doesn't make any sense why they kill each other, but I do know that these future thugs go to LA public schools and Boston public schools. Hopefully nothing bad happens to a School Cop because he/she isn't equipped properly. You must either be nuts or have a lot of balls to want that job. Stay safe.



BSP268 said:


> It Is Up To The School Committee If We Have O.c. Or A FIREARM. They Are SCARED That Some Officer Will Uses The O.c Or Baton On A Student. The Schools Are Fulled WITH Liberals. They See A Police Officer Using Force On A Student The First Thing That Is Said Is Why Did He Do That To The Student He/she Is Just A Kid Even If The Kid Had A Gun Or Knife.. By The Way The Arrest From Yesterday Was Made By A Sgt Of The School Police And A Boston Police Det That Is Assigned To The School Police. The 14year Old Kid Is 6'2 235 Not Bad For A 14 Year Old Kid....


Another example of liberalism at it's best. Try to "understand" the person who screws up/commits crimes versus making them pay for their actions. Reminds me of a University Professor I had for World History who 3 days after 9/11/2001 asked us to write an essay on why Muslim Extremists hate us. She went on to criticize the USA instead of talking about us (the USA) hunting down the cowardly Islamic Terrorists. Sadly, this is what the majority of our College Professors/High School Teachers teach to vulnerable teenagers. Scary stuff! I am sure that the liberals who run the Boston School system are fully confident that they can change these thug students (obviously the violence continues however). I am also confident that they don't give a rats ass if one of the school Cops gets hurt or killed. If they did, they would properly arm them before a tragedy, not afterwards. Stay safe and never forget 911 and who was responsible.


----------



## Deputydog522

Also look at the little towns here in mass, They have school resouce officer who are uniformed officers who work under the local police dept, and they have all the TOOLS that a Police Officer should have! These small towns are worse then the Liberals in Boston Schools. Im talking about the towns on the south shore with a the little rich kids. They have armed police officers working in the schools. Of all places and departments you guys at the boston schools should be carrying firearms or batons and oc. Are you guys union by any chance? Maybe you should all get together as a dept and go after the admin.


----------



## BSP268

We Do Have A Union But It Is Only 53 Officers. We Have Such A High Turn Over Rate It Kills Us The Geys That Are Motivated To Do Somthing To Change The Department Then The Officers Go To Other Department Before We Can Get Anything Done.


----------



## Foxy85

UNfortunately, and i speak from experience as I work for the Trial Court (unarmed as well), its going to have to come down to someone getting seriously hurt before anything gets done.

And as far as the Trial Court, I predict, when something does go wrong, the State will put a Trooper in each court house for a couple of months until everyone forgets about it and then go back to square one.

As for the Boston Schools, it makes absolutely no sense why these small ritzy/east-bum-fuck towns have fully armed school resource officers, and Roxbury essentially gets a glorified security gaurd (not a shot at the school police just making a point). How do they now expect you to enforce anything without any tools to back it up. 

"Put the knife down, or I'll throw these handcuffs at you!".....


----------



## BSP268

a school police officer was shot about 4 or 5 year ago on poke st on the side of charlestown high school. school community did not care because it did not happened in the school.


----------



## bspd103

The Boston School Police is one of the hidden jobs of the city. It's not very well publicized that there even is such a department. They don't post jobs online when they are trying to fill gaps. Because of this, it ends up being a "who you know" type of a job. There are officers who have just given up on it ever changing and don't stand up and say, "we want batons, we want oc". Then you have another group that lives in a mystical land that says either "I heard we're going to get armed soon" or "The department runs fine as is and there's not threat to the officers". The third group is mostly the younger officers who would love to see the department grow and gain more respect within the school community. 
Most other police agencies respect what we do and understand the difficulties that are expected of a school police officer. The school committee fails to realize that the department deals with the same kids that BPD/MSP/other agencies lock up at night. They think that magically they come into school and they are angels who no abandon their gang ties or their drug ties when they enter. But they haven't got a clue, we answer more calls than most departments (outside of a city), and we only work an 8 hr day (no second/third shift). It's not the type of job that you feel scared to work there, it's the type of job that you always know, a tragedy could easily happen and that it wouldn't not take much to avoid it at this stage of the game.


----------



## mikeyd1313

not to attempt to change the topic BSPD103, but you can also say the same for a lot of unarmed hospital and college campuses. Until these department admins wake up, a lot of tragedies can happen. How can you serve and protect others when you can't even protect yourself.


----------



## Inspector

Not to stir up any hornet nests but the School Resource Officers are not confined to small towns. They are in cities like Lowell as well. They are full time regular police officers and are armed like any of the officers in their communities. Ed Davis, the former Lowell Chief, was one person responsible for placing these officers in each secondary school as part of his community policing programming. I think he may look at this issue in his new assignment, Boston.


----------



## BSP268

i hope so!


----------



## ferus fidelitas

BSP268, we have regular municipal police officers in our high schools, and occassionally in the middle schools.... they have oc and guns... why are they trusted not to spray or shoot a 17 or 18 yr old dangerous kid, that might experience that possible consequence by a police officer once the school bell rings at dismissal, but you do not have the Boston School Committee's trust to use the same good judgement ??? Has your union asked them ?? Boston is a tough town in some neighborhoods... What do school police in other cities carry ? Your union needs to put it's member's safety first... if you are not respected as an officer or trusted to use good judgement... then do no more than a guard would... don't jeapordize your safety and ability to support your family - the pay is the same..call 9-1-1 - maybe then the school committee will wake up


----------



## bspd103

It's been tried over the years, they won't go for it. They feel that we should barely make arrests too. You will get a liberal educator defend a kid that gets caught with 16 bags of herb because he had a tough life. The damn kid is 20 yrs old and a junior who "turned his life around", I hate to see what he was doing before he was dealing drugs in a school. The union is doing its best but the officers don't really take part in union issues, they just expect things to change while they sit back and wait. 
BPD has gotten more calls I'm sure since they took our baton/oc away.


----------



## rg1283

http://www.jrn.columbia.edu/studentwork/children/downlow/safety.shtml

This link is about the NYPD School Safety Division which is also unarmed, it also shows the views of the educators towards school police.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com

*2006 "year in review&#8230;" *

*The Officers of the Boston School Police have one of the toughest beats in the City and they are unarmed, do not wear body armor, and don't even carry OC or impact weapons....*

*17-year-old Arrested with Loaded Firearm in **Dorchester*
Members of the Youth Violence Strike Force and officers from District 11 on routine patrol last night observed a male leaning into a parked car on Topliff Street. When the male noticed the police he grabbed his right side and fled. After a foot chase, officers arrested Pablo Watson, 17, of Dorchester. Police recovered a loaded firearm; the suspect will be arraigned on Monday in the Dorchester District Court where he will be charged with Unlawful Possession of a Firearm and Ammunition.

*Payback for High School Feud?*
This morning at 5:26am offices from District 14 responded to 71 Etna St for an assault and battery report. On arrival, officers spoke to the victim who reported that he came to Boston earlier to "party" with some friends. The victim further reported that after a night of "partying" he along with his friends went to a mutual friend's house where he fell asleep. The victim stated to officers that he was awakened by someone pouring beer on him and declaring to him "You thought you were tough in high school! Let's see how tough you are now!" the victim went to tell officers that he was assaulted by three suspects before he was able to flee the apartment and call the police. Officers responded to the location of the assault but were unsuccessful in locating the suspects.

*November 30, 2006*

*14-year-old Student Arrested with Firearm*

This morning at about 9:45am, Boston officers from the School Police Unit responded to the MadisonParkHigh School to assist School Department Police on an incident that occurred in the school. On arrival they were informed that a 14-year-old student had just punched his teacher in the face and fled the school. The officers were provided a description of the student and a direction of flight. Members of the School Police Unit searched the area and located the 14-year-old male from Jamaica Plain on Terrace Street. The officers stopped the suspect and recovered a loaded firearm from the suspect's waistband. The juvenile was placed under arrest and transported to District 2. The juvenile will be arraigned in Boston Juvenile Court where he will be charged with Delinquency to wit: Unlawful Possession of a Firearm, Unlawful Possession of Ammunition and Assault and Battery on a Public Employee. The teacher was treated by the school nurse for minor injuries.

*November 20, 2006*

*Juvenile Arrested After Middle School Disturbance in Brighton*

This morning at about 11:36am, officers from District 14 responded to the ThomasEdisonMiddle School located at 14 Glenmont Street in Brighton for an unknown problem. On arrival the officers observed multiple victim's being treated at the school. Boston EMS, Fire and Hazmat Teams were on scene. According to a witness, a 15-year-old student released pepper spray inside the building. Officers located the pepper spray canister on Tremont Street where it was collected as evidence.
Police arrested a 15-year-old male from East Boston and charged him with Delinquency to wit: Unlawful Possession of Pepper Spray, Disturbing a School Assembly and Disturbing the Peace. He will be arraigned in the Boston Juvenile Court. A total of 42 people were injured and transported to local hospitals where they were treated for minor injuries. 

*DAILY INCIDENTS FOR OCTOBER 28, 2006*

*Parent Arrested at **Boston**Public School** for Assault and Disorderly Conduct*

Yesterday around 3:45pm officers responded to 270 Columbia Rd/Frederick Middle School for an unruly parent. There, officers learned that a parent had become unruly, and assaulted school police officers. BostonSchool police officers attempting to break up a group of students about to fight were confronted by the suspect who accused them of harassing her children. Officers made several efforts to explain to the suspect the circumstances but she increased her verbal assault in front of the school. After being prompted many times to leave the school, the suspect approached officers and attempted to assault them. The suspect was placed under arrest and she continued to behave erratically by kicking officers as they escorted her to the cruiser. Suspect, *Beverly Sostre, 30, of **Dorchester*, was arrested and charged with Disorderly Conduct, Threats and Assault and Battery by Means of a Dangerous Weapon (Shod Foot).

*Daily incident For September 30, 2006*

*Officers Recover Load Firearm*

Last night around 18:56pm, members of the Youth Violence Strike Force while on patrol in the area of 9 MerolaPark observed a group of males. As officers approached one of the suspect jumped over the fence and ran down the side of the house into the rear. Officers in pursuit observed the suspect holding his right side while running. Officers observed the suspect toss a black object over the fence. Aaron Levy, 19, of Mattapan was arrested and charges with Unlawful Possession of Firearm, Unlawful Possession of Ammunition, and Trespassing. Officers did recover a firearm from the suspect.

*SHOTS FIRED AT CARNEY COURT*

*Shots Fired at **Carney Court** in **Charlestown*

This morning Boston Police officers from A-1 responded to Carney Court for a report of shots fired. On arrival officers recovered a shotgun and ballistic evidence. No injuries are reported at this time and the suspect(s) remain at large. At this time officers from the Boston Police have secured the area including CharlestownHigh School with the students remaining inside while officers canvass the area for suspects, witnesses and ballistic evidence.

*MediaAvdisoryCharlestownHigh School*

The Boston Police Department will be speaking to media outlets at 1:30pm at the intersection of Medford and Terminal Streets in Charlestown regarding this morning's incident.

*Two Juveniles Arrested For Unarmed Robbery*

On Friday July 28, 2006 at 8:54pm, officers in District 11 responded to a radio call for a robbery in progress at 1370 Dorchester Avenue. On arrival officer spoke with the victim, who stated that three black males robbed him of cash and 2 cell phones. The victim also went on to state that the suspect punched him until he fell to the ground. A description of the suspect was broadcasted and officers located the suspects on Charles Street. Arrested were two juveniles ages 14 and 15 for Unarmed Robbery, Assault and Battery and Receiving Stolen Goods.

*Two Arrested for Firearm*

On Saturday July 29, 2006 at 1:55am, officers in District 11 observed a motor vehicle parked in the rear of a grass-covered lot. As the officers approached the suspect walked from the driver's side of the motor vehicle, and refused to identify himself to the officers. Officers attempted to ascertain whom the owner of the vehicle was but suspect was unable to provide a name. Further investigation revealed a firearm under the seat of the motor vehicle. Arrested was Andre Buchanon, 21, of Dorchester charged with Unlawful Possession of Firearm, Unlawful Possession of Ammunition, Possession of Class D and outstanding warrant for Receiving Stolen Motor Vehicle. Also arrested was Okebui James, 19, of Roxbury for Unlawful Possession of Firearm and Unlawful Possession of Ammunition. Officers did recover a firearm and drugs from the suspects

*"AIM FOR PEACE" PROGRAM COLLECTS 1,000 FIREARMS!*
Program Ends, Message of Peace Continues

Today, Mayor Thomas M. Menino and Acting Commissioner Al Goslin, in conjunction with the Boston Police Department and numerous community and faith-based organizations, is pleased to announce that the 2006 Boston Gun Buyback "Aim For Peace" was a major success. 

*"Aim For Peace" has taken 1,000 firearms off the streets of **Boston**. *
"The gun buyback program exceeded our expectations," Mayor Menino said. "The citizens of Boston stood together and sent a loud message to criminals: We are not going to allow our streets to be overrun with violence and fear." 
The gun buyback asked city residents to "Aim For Peace" and trade in a gun for a $200.00 Target ® gift card. This program took place from June 12th through July 14th. Firearms were accepted at various designated drop-off sites citywide Monday through Friday from noon to 7:00 PM. Drop-off locations included every district police station and eight additional community sites. 
The gun buyback program was a proactive approach to reduce gun violence and signifies a movement to inspire a change in attitude and behavior. This "no questions asked" initiative took 1,000 guns off the streets and sent a clear message that encouraging young people to reject a life of crime and violence and embrace a life of personal responsibility, hope and peace. 
"We are so pleased that the gun buyback message resonated with the community. We have numerous anecdotes that demonstrate that this program inspired individuals that we were seeking to reach with our unified message of peace," commented Reverend Shawn Harrison, Youth in Crisis Ministry, "However our work does not end here. We will continue to spread this message throughout the community to put an end this senseless gun violence." 
The hotline, *1-888-GUNTIPS*, will remain active for the next several weeks for neighbors who wish to provide information related to criminal activity or can provide information leading to the whereabouts of a "community" firearm. 
"The Boston Police Department is working tirelessly to quell gun violence on the streets of Boston," stated Boston Police Acting Commissioner Albert E. Goslin, "But the police department cannot accomplish this alone. We encourage the community to move forward with the same community spirit and camaraderie demonstrated during the 'Aim For Peace' program and together we will reduce violent crime."
As this program comes to a close, program coordinators would like to extend their deepest gratitude to all those who contributed to the programs success:
Community partners include: Target Corporation, Project RIGHT Inc., Boston Ten Point Coalition, Hyde Square Task Force, Katherine Mainzer-Bella Luna Restaurant, Lewis S. Dabney-Million Mom March, Bowdoin Street Health Center, Quincy Geneva Housing Corporation, Boston Center for Youth and Families, Dorchester Youth Collaborative, St. Catherine Rectory, Charlie Rose-City Year, Urban Youth in Leadership Program, Urban Edge, Hope Church, Ella J. Baker House, Mass Communities Action Network, Roxbury Multi-Service Center, Nuestra Comunidad Development Corporation, WinnResidential, Grove Hall Youth Workers Alliance, Michael Patrick MacDonald, United Church of Christ, Church of Scientology, Sandler Lacoste-Boogs Wear, Inc, Boston Housing Authority, City Links, Youth in Crisis Ministry, Inc, Streetworker Program, WFXT Fox 25, the Boston Herald, Community Newspaper Company, WILD 1090 AM, the Bulletin Newspapers, ClearChannel, the MBTA, the Dorchester Reporter, the Mattapan Reporter, the Charlestown Bridge, Boston Red Sox Foundation, Mark Wahlberg Youth Foundation, City of Boston Credit Union

*Three Juveniles Arrested in Jamaica Plain for Armed Robbery*

Officers assigned to District 13 monitoring dismissal at EnglishHigh School this afternoon were approached by a 16-year-old male who stated that at about 2:00pm he was robbed while standing in the track area of the school. The victim reported that one of the suspects asked him for money and the victim complied. The suspect then demanded more.
When the victim refused a second suspect pulled a knife and demanded the victim's wallet. The victim fled on foot with three suspects chasing him. One of the suspects grabbed the victim, pushed him down, and held the knife to him. The victim sustained injuries from the fall. The officers transported the victim around the school grounds and the victim was able to positively identify all three suspects. Officers also recovered a knife from one of the suspects.

Officers arrested three juveniles age: 12, 14 and 15, all from Mattapan. The three are charged with Delinquency to wit: Armed Robbery, and Assault and Battery by Means of a Dangerous Weapon. They will all be arraigned in Juvenile Court tomorrow.

*Information Wanted*

At approximately 5:33pm, Boston Police were dispatched to 25 Warren Street for a report of a found body. Upon arrival, police were directed to a women's bathroom located inside BrightonHigh School. An apparent fetus was found in a toilet. The Homicide Unit is investigating the matter and the body has been transferred to the Office of the Chief Medical Examiner for further analysis.
Anyone with information regarding this incident is asked to call the Boston Police Homicide Unit at 617-343-4470 or remain anonymous by calling 800-494-TIPS. 

*Juvenile Arrested at DorchesterHigh School*

This morning at 9:25am, School Police Officers were patrolling the NoonanBusinessAcademy when the officers observed a 16-year-old male student from Mattapan in the hallway. The officer stopped the student and conducted a threshold inquiry. The student was wearing a coat and through the coat the officer noticed what appeared to be a knife in the student's pocket. Officers and school administrators recovered a knife from the suspect. In accordance with School policy, administrators also made arrangements to search the student's locker. School Police along with School administrators responded to the student's locker where he was asked to open his locker. After doing so, an administrator conducted a search and recovered a disassembled shotgun with ammunition inside a grey bag.
The juvenile was placed under arrest and transported to District 3. He will be arraigned in the Juvenile Court and charged with Delinquency to wit: Possession of a Sawed Off Shot Gun, Unlawful Possession of a Firearm and Ammunition. 

*Daily Incidents For May 29, 2006*
*Firearm Arrest at Hildreth and Wildwood Streets*

Yesterday evening officers from the Youth Violence Strike Force observed a male on a bicycle crossing Morton Street. Upon seeing officers speaking with several male known to them, the suspect turned around and began pedaling away from officers. The suspect jumped off his bike throwing it to ground and began running. Officers observed the suspect attempting to pull something from the right side of his waistband. Officers observed a firearm in the suspect's right hand as he ran down the street. The suspect stopped and turned towards officers with gun in his hand and tossed the firearm over his head. Officers arrested Keon Monterio, 17, of Quincy for Unlawful Possession of a Firearm, Unlawful Possession of Ammunition, Trespassing, Disorderly Person, and Carrying a Loaded Firearm. Officers did recover a firearm where the suspect threw it.

Next, at 10:23pm officers from District 11 were in the area of Arcadia Street when they heard gunshots coming from the area of Charles Street. Immediately officers went toward the area of the shots and discovered a parked car in the middle of Charles Street occupied by a male driver. A* second male approached the officers on foot from the area of the **Grover**Cleveland**Middle School* and informed them that a male just fired a gun towards him and took off on foot down Charles Street. According to this male victim, he confronted the suspect on an unrelated matter at which time the suspect pulled a gun and started shooting. The officers broadcasted a detailed description of the suspect and began a search of the area. MBTA Transit Police located a suspect matching the description on the platform at the Fields Corner T-Station. As the officers approached, they observed the suspect discard an object to the tracks which turned out to be a loaded 357 Magnum handgun. Mario Delvalle, 21, of Boston, was placed under arrest and charged with the shooting.
*Boston Police Daily Incidents for April 26, 2006*

*Juvenile Arrested with BB Gun in School*
Yesterday at approximately 11:20am, officers responded to WoodrowWilsonSchool for a student with a BB gun. Upon arrival, officers spoke to school police who seized the BB gun from the 14-year-old student. The student was arrested and charged with Delinquency to Wit: Unlawful Possession of a Firearm on School Property.

*Boston Police Daily Incidents for April 8, 2006*
*South Boston** Juvenile Arrested for Intimidation of a Witness *

Detectives from District 6 in South Boston responded to the GavinMiddle School yesterday at 11:45am on a report of intimidation of a government witness. The 13-year-old victim reports that on 4/6/06 while in class he was hit three times by the suspect and told to stop snitching. The suspect was referring to an incident where his friend was arrested for holding a knife to the victim's neck on 3/28/06. Detectives and Officers from District 6 responded to an address on Old Colony Avenue where they arrested the 15-year-old male and charged him with three counts of Assault and Battery and Intimidation of a Government Witness. The Juvenile will be arraigned in the Boston Juvenile Court.

*South End Shooting Leaves One Injured, One Arrested*
Officers in District 4 were informed of a shooting on W. Canton Street at about 4:35pm yesterday afternoon. Witnesses in the area directed officers to a fleeing suspect and a chase ensued. At the scene, officers located a 19-year-old male suffering from an apparent gunshot wound to the stomach. The victim was taken to an area hospital with non-life threatening injuries. The suspect, 18-year-old Brian Gourgue of Boston was found hiding under a car in the rear of the McKinleySchool. The gun was recovered outside 30 Montgomery Street. 

*Knife Wielding Student Arrested After "He Said, She Said"*
A 14-year-old female from Dorchester was arrested yesterday afternoon at 3:01pm at 47 Theodore Street in Mattapan. A 13-year-old female reported to police that she was walking home from the store when the suspect, armed with a knife, and additional friends attacked her. The officers observed scratches on her face, nose and ears. The victim states the attack occurred after a "he said, she said" incident that occurred in middle school yesterday. The officers broadcasted a description of the suspect; officers from District 3 located her. She was positively identified, the knife was recovered and she was arrested. She will be arraigned in Dorchester District Court today and charged with Assault and Battery by Means of a Dangerous Weapon.

*March 06, 2006*
*Whatever Happened to Giving a Teacher an Apple?*

School Police responded to 1205 VFW Parkway today at about 12:10pm on a report of a student tampering with a teacher's beverage. The officers arrived to the UrbanScienceAcademy where they met with the Dean of Disciples. Witnesses informed the officers that a 14 year-old male from Roxbury poured a cleaning solution into the teacher's water bottle. The water bottle had a strong odor consistent with cleaning solution. The teacher's bottle was seized and forwarded to the Crime Lab for further analysis. The teacher refused medical assistance and contacted Poison Control.
The 14-year-old male was placed under arrest and was transported to District 5. He will be arraigned in the West Roxbury District Court where he will be charged with Assault and Battery by Means of a Dangerous Weapon and Poison Use with the intent to Injure.
*Daily Incidents for March 14, 2006*

*Gun Recovered After Roxbury Shooting*
About 2:08pm yesterday a detail officer heard several gunshots in the area of 29 St. James Street. Further investigation revealed that two groups of young males had exchanged gunfire while walking on St James Street. Both groups ran upon the arrival of the officers. Officers also responded to a person shot in front of nearby MadisonParkSchool. This victim was suffering from an apparent superficial wound to his right side. He was taken to an area hospital with non-life threatening injuries. A 9mm handgun was recovered on the roof of a garage in the area of the shooting. 
*Daily Incidents for February 2, 2006*


*Firearm Recovered and Student Arrested in Roxbury*
Yesterday morning, an officer from the Boston School Police recovered a firearm outside of the school at 76 Shirley Street in Roxbury. Detectives from the Boston Police School Police Unit responded and assisted at the scene. Officers conducted interviews and 17-year-old Jordan Holland of Hyde Park was arrested. He will be arraigned in Roxbury Court this morning.

*Student Arrested in Classroom with Firearm*
Yesterday morning at 09:35 officers from the Boston Police School Police Unit received information that a 15-year-old student at the Jeremiah Burke High School had an active DYS warrant. The officers responded to the school where they took the student out of the classroom and informed him of his warrant. The student began to resist and violently struggle with the officers. Once in cuffs, officers recovered a knife and a loaded handgun. He was arraigned in Court yesterday.


----------



## ferus fidelitas

"Boston Police from the School Police Unit" and "School Department Police"... (see Nov 30'th incident.)... sounds like two different agencies... what's the scoop ..? seems like regular BPD handles alot of what goes on in the schools... No knock intended... if you are not trusted by your boss to carry guns, oc or batons... let the BPD handle the heavy stuff. Your gripe is with those that don't respect you enough to trust you with defensive weapons... don't jeapordize your safety if you are not properly equipped - call 911 until your supervisors train or equip you properly - family comes 1'st


----------



## Guest

the boston police school unit are used as detectives for the school police.


----------



## BSP268

School crime rises, reflects Hub violence*School crime rises, reflects Hub violence*

*More weapons are confiscated*

By Tracy Jan, Globe Staff | December 29, 2006
The number of weapons confiscated in and around Boston's public schools has risen 42 percent in the last five years, mirroring a citywide rise in youth violence.
School police found 577 weapons, mostly knives, in the 2005-06 school year, compared with 407 during the 2001-02 school year. Violent crimes, mostly assaults and robberies, increased 14 percent during the same period, with 902 occurrences in the 2005-06 school year. The crimes include assaults against teachers, other school staff, and students.
The increase in school crime has intensified police and city officials' desire to figure out how to stop neighborhood problems from reaching the school yard, city and police officials say.
Eight out of 1,000 youths in Boston were victims of shootings this year, compared with 6 out of 1,000 in 2005, according to a City Council report.
Students have told school police and principals that they fear for their safety on their way to and from school and carry weapons -- including knives, box cutters, and razor blades -- for protection. The students often stash the weapons in bushes, dumpsters, and planters around school grounds before entering the building, police say, and retrieve them on the way out.
"We're a reflection of the neighborhoods," said John Sisco, chief of the Boston School Police. "The vast majority of serious incidents start in the neighborhoods and spill over into schools."
Part of the increase in weapons found may stem from more rigorous searches for them, said school police, who have begun conducting sweeps of school yards for weapons. Of the city's 38 high schools, 16 now use metal detectors. The school system is also adding surveillance cameras to high schools in Charlestown and West Roxbury to monitor hallways and entrances. The crimes have occurred primarily in high schools and middle schools, officials said. The middle and high school population in the city has dropped 3 percent since 2001-02, according to state enrollment data.
Charlestown High School installed two walk-through metal detectors in October after two students were arrested for a shooting outside the school. The machines, though, haven't eliminated the problem. After the machines were installed, school police found more knives on the school football field and in a neighboring housing development, said Headmaster Michael Fung.
Gang problems have surged in the last two years, Fung said, and some groups of Charlestown High students, who come from all over the city, have run into problems with neighborhood gangs.
"It's a hot public health issue that should be dealt with," Fung said.
The trend in the current school year is more positive, school officials said, with both violent crimes and the number of weapons confiscated down compared with the same period last school year. From September through December, school police found 199 weapons, including two guns, compared with 232 weapons during the same period last school year.
School officials said the system has been expanding violence prevention programs at all grade levels, and teachers and staff have been trained to be more vigilant about reporting incidents, even minor ones, to school police.
"We have put in place a real effort to make school safety our first priority because it's a prerequisite to learning," said James McIntyre, chief operating officer for the Boston Public Schools.
Braulio Soto , a senior at The Engineering School in Hyde Park, said violence at his school has dropped since the 1,100-student Hyde Park High was converted into three small schools -- the 350-student Engineering School is one of them -- two years ago.
"It's gotten safer, little by little," Soto said. "Everybody watches out for each other. If there's a fight, a teacher will be there in five seconds because it's a small school. I actually feel good walking down the halls."
School police have also cultivated better relationships with students in the last couple of years and rely on them to report weapons and other violence, Sisco said. The school system now has 82 police officers, who work in all middle and high schools; there were 67 in 2001. Most of the 38 high schools and 18 middle schools have two to four officers, he said.
But Richard Stutman, president of the Boston Teachers Union, said more school police should patrol school hallways. The school system does not break down which assaults on staff happen to teachers, but the union, based on members it has worked with, estimates that students assault 80 to 100 teachers a year, usually when teachers try to break up fights, he said.
In November, a 14-year-old student at Madison Park Technical Vocational High School in Roxbury punched his teacher in the face and fled. Police found him with a loaded gun in his waistband.
Chuck McAfee, Madison Park's headmaster, said all types of students, including those on the honor roll, are carrying weapons for protection. Most have no intention of ever using them in school, he said. At Madison Park, any student caught with a weapon is suspended and sent to a counseling intervention center for five days, he said.
McAfee said he is concerned by the number of young people with bravado attitudes who are quick to throw punches for minor reasons, including because classmates look at them the wrong way. Students who fight are suspended and cannot return without going through peer mediation, a program that Madison started two years ago, McAfee said. The program, where peers try to help other teens find peaceful solutions to their disputes, has helped cut down on fights, he said.
Manuel J. Rivera, superintendent of the Rochester (N.Y.) City School District and who will become Boston's next superintendent in July, said he has been addressing similar problems in Rochester. Rochester has added more crime prevention programs along with more metal detectors, security cameras, and school police, Rivera said.
Rochester students, like those in Boston, are carrying weapons for protection, he said.
One neighborhood is so dangerous that Rivera allowed the school system to transport students from their homes to their high school, just across the street. Adults in Rochester have also organized "safe passage routes," standing on street corners to make sure students get to school safely, he said.
The Boston City Council's youth violent crime prevention committee, formed last January, has recommended that more schools teach students about conflict resolution and that the city hire more street workers to connect at-risk students to afterschool programs, said Councilor Michael Ross , chairman of the committee.
"Schools ought to be the safest of safe havens," said council president Michael F. Flaherty. " These are sad times when students feel they need to arm themselves for protection just to come to school."


----------



## rg1283

"Chuck McAfee, Madison Park's headmaster, said all types of students, including those on the honor roll, are carrying weapons for protection. Most have no intention of ever using them in school, he said."

WTF???? Did they change the gun laws or something to allow these kids to legally carry guns? When MacAfee gives the wrong student a virus because his Virus Scanner failed, and gets a gun pulled on him, I think he will think differently.


----------



## bspd103

Since when do the school police have 82 officers? bsp268 did they finally hire 20 more police officers?


----------



## BSP268

no!! there are only 52 officers....the other 30 are sgt's, Lt's, capt's, asst chiefs and chief.....


----------



## Guest

Yea its true what your hear. One of the guys that works with me is also a Boston School Police officer and he says its very unsafe. But there are people going to bat for them. There just having a strugle with the Mayor of Boston right now.


----------



## BSP268

MtIda14 said:


> Yea its true what your hear. One of the guys that works with me is also a Boston School Police officer and he says its very unsafe. But there are people going to bat for them. There just having a strugle with the Mayor of Boston right now.


ya right! i will belive it when i see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bspd103

Not quite that they are having problems with the mayor, more so it's problems with the school department. Don't believe all you hear. We were there in full force today so that 268 could get his merit badge.


----------



## BSP268

lol!!!!! i still did not get it back 103!!!! do you think that she will give it back?


----------



## bspd103

I think it's part of the court settlement. Anything new with contract talks for the department?

by the way 268, I hope that mood never changes, otherwise you'd disappoint me


----------



## BSP268

Trust Me It Wont.the Kid Will Make Shour Of That 103....


----------



## policelaborlaw.com

*18-year-old arrested for bringing gun to school*


BOSTON An 18-year-old from Mattapan who apparently tried to bring a loaded gun into a Boston high school is facing several firearms charges.

Suffolk County prosecutors say a school administrator felt what he believed to be a gun while inspecting a bag this morning placed on a counter by Osemedua Ude.

The teen was about to pass through a metal detector at Hyde Park High School.

As the school official was notifying Boston School Police, Ude allegedly grabbed the bag and ran.

He was arrested about 20 minutes later after a foot chase with officers.

The bag and a loaded handgun were found a short time later inside a tool box.

Ude was arraigned on charges of unlawfully carrying a firearm, unlicensed possession of a weapon and ammunition, and disorderly conduct.

He was ordered held on ten-thousand dollars bail

*Hyde Park student faces gun charges*

*Loaded weapon in bag, police say*

By Brian R. Ballou, Globe Staff | January 31, 2007

A student at Hyde Park's Social Justice Academy was arrested yesterday morning after allegedly trying to sneak a handgun loaded with five hollow point bullets into the school at the beginning of classes, police officials said.
Osemedua Ude Jr., 18, a senior who transferred from English High School in Jamaica Plain at the end of the last school year, was charged in West Roxbury District Court with unlawfully carrying a firearm, possession of a firearm or ammunition without a Firearms Identification Card, carrying a loaded handgun, and disorderly conduct, and was ordered held on $10,000 cash bail. He pleaded not guilty and is scheduled for a pretrial hearing on Feb. 23.
"We are still investigating, but we do not believe that he intended to use the gun in the school," said Jim McIntyre, the chief operating officer for Boston Public Schools. The Social Justice Academy is one of four schools located in the former Hyde Park High School.
Ude got only as far as the foyer of the school, where students are required to place their bags on a security table for inspection and walk through a metal detector, authorities said. Moments after he put his black backpack on the table at 7:40 a.m., a school administrator who had opened the bag and felt the contents yelled "gun" to a nearby Boston School Police officer, police said. Ude then grabbed his backpack from the administrator and ran outside, but was pursued by the police officer.
During a 20-minute chase, Ude, of Mattapan, tried to elude several officers by running through backyards and several adjacent streets, but he was caught inside an apartment at Huntington and River streets, less than a half-mile from the school. During the chase, Ude allegedly dumped the backpack, leading to an extensive search for it by Boston police, cadets from the Boston Police Academy, and several K-9 units. At 11:15 a.m., a police cadet found the backpack stashed inside a red tool box at a house on Lexington Avenue.
Inside the bag, police found a loaded silver .357 handgun. Hollow point bullets are designed to cause more damage to soft tissue by "mushrooming" upon impact, authorities said.
As students walked out of the large sand-colored Hyde Park Educational Complex, which houses the academy and three other separate high schools, some stopped and talked about the incident. One 17-year-old junior said Ude was in her class and she described him as a good student who got along with classmates as well as their teacher. "I was really surprised that he did something like that," said the girl. "He is just so nice to everyone."
Some students at the Social Justice Academy thought Ude carried the gun for his own protection outside of school and did not intend to use it against anyone in school, said a senior who has a humanities class with the boy.
McIntyre said the number of incidents of students bringing firearms into the complex has dropped since the 2002 school year. This is the third incident this year, compared with six last year, seven during the 2004-2005 school year, and five in the 2003-2004 year, he said.
"This is an indication that the protocols and training that we implemented to make our schools safer is paying off," he said


----------



## Kilvinsky

I recall years ago dealing with the Boston School Police while at UMass/Boston. Very good group of guys, though I'm sure anyone that was there 22+ years ago has left. I always found the School Cops very professional and despite the wretched conditions they faced, pretty up-beat. I've dealt with them far fewer since going to Harvard, but still hold them in high regard.

It's so sad to read that those wretched conditions have become worse. It seems that you are not to exist until they need you and THEN, do nothing. Pathetic. Damn, 8 years in Catholic school and the teachers had the authority to kick your ass, now a sworn Police Officer is chastised for even looking at some kid funny. And, if that kid should pull a weapon, the School Police Officer is expected to walk up like SUPERMAN and disarm the troubled lad while causing no physical or emotional harm. Then, the second the poor troubled youth is disarmed, the School Police Officer is supposed to completely vanish and let the educators, who do know best, deal with the matter.

Has anyone given thought to the BROCKTON School Police. Honestly, I can't even swear that the department is still in existance (though I'm sure it is) I know they carried firearms since the department's birth. Brockton has plenty of problems, but it's so much smaller than Boston, what would make arming them good and arming the Boston School Police Officers bad?

Insanity rules the day!

*SOCIAL JUSTICE ACADEMY??????* TALK ABOUT A MAJOR *WTF!!!*


----------



## badboys

I worked for them and let me tell you that jobs sucks. A Officer got shot a few yaers back the chief could careless. They have no pertection at all most of the people that work there are good people but its a dead end job. you get no respect from the students staff or even the chief. The department could change if they would can that chief.

That job sucks I use to work there got to get rid of the chief before things will change.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com

The School Department refuses to issue the Boston School Police Officers such basic tools as OC Spray, body armor, or impact weapons. Issuing the basic protective equipment would "send the wrong message." That is a direct quote from the School Police Chief. This is absolutely sickening. The School Department refuses to admit that there is violence in the schools. They are denying officers basic police equipment for the sake of perpetuating the lie that the schools are safe....more to follow.


----------



## BSP268

That just makes me sick!! from a chif/man that has never made an arrest.


----------



## bspd103

Kilvinsky- I bet that there are people there who were there 22 years ago. It's the nature of the job, you stay there long enough it becomes a career because you get comfortable with the hours. Or you stay 2 yrs and you're gone. It's a good stepping stone job, but because of the fact you have no training in the defense weapons, nobody wants you for those reasons because you can't just lateral. Some of the department really wants it to grow, but others just sit back and complain but don't do anything about it. So that makes it a cycle rather than something that will improve any time soon. It would be great if BPD took them over, not so much as they did with the munis because BSP officers aren't full academy trained (except a couple from when the academy was 16 weeks) . But just to add some strength when dealing with collective bargaining and "the wall" you hit when trying to communicate with the school department. You've never met a group of people who are so out of touch with the problems of the schools (ie violence, weapons) or that have no concept of what school police officers do on a daily basis until you sit down with people who haven't been in a school in years and compare it to issues in the 80's.


----------



## badboys

when I first started with BSP the job was great but it got old real quick. when you make an arrest you have to wait almost an hour for a transport. Why does the department have cruisers oh I forgot instead of transporting a suspect that just got caught with 16 bags of weed and 5 bags of crack while fighting the School police.They rather send the cruiser to Dunkin Donuts or to pick up the ADC and take one or the other to get a sandwich. So many Officer bang out sick a day because they are so tired of the B#$% Sh#$. When you ask for back up over the radio they ask you if there any weapons shown. So while your fighting for your life in the middle of the street during the end of the school day you have to stop and look around to see if you can spot any weapon. While some young punk is trying to hand your head to you. If a Officer calls for back up send him or her the damm back up and ask questions later. The chief is not for guns and the department won't even issue vest so not only do they want you to be unarmed they also want you to take the bullet. I could go on and on but I will stop there.Iam just so great full that I was able to get out before I put to much time in. To all the men and women that are still there battling with that same old Bull SH$# God Bless you and I Know its hard but keep you head up and most of all be safe.


----------



## BSP268

badboys said:


> When you ask for back up over the radio they ask you if there any weapons shown. So while your fighting for your life in the middle of the street during the end of the school day you have to stop and look around to see if you can spot any weapon. While some young punk is trying to hand your head to you. If a Officer calls for back up send him or her the damm back up and ask questions later.


i have one better !!!! can you 10-1 safty!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol ya! let me pick up my cell phone as i em fighting ten kids!!!!


----------



## BSP1

That's rigth!!!! you better 10-1 (Call) right away


----------



## Kilvinsky

Nothing disgusts me more than some D.B. who calls him/herself chief or director and yet does not lead. Sure, there are plenty of chiefs who try and try but are constantly fighting a bunch of know nothing (WANT to know nothing) administrators that nothing gets accomplished. I admire someone who tries but fails. I spit on someone who's nothing more than a lapdog to the administration. I don't fault someone for protecting their job, but at the expense of their dignity? Or, worse yet, sell the troops down the river to protect him/her self. Damn them to hell!

Wow, I seem pissed.

I recently read a story in the campus paper from a college in Springfield where the "chief" made a retarded statement along the lines of, "we don't need guns because we know our students." Damn, I wish I had that paper right now so I could quote it exactly. Anyway, he essentially came right out and said he doesn't want his guys carrying. Ok, so from a trusted source I'm told that maybe it's for the best that that agency doesn't carry, but W.T.F.?? What kind of self respecting chief makes such a ludicrous statement as that? IN A PUBLIC FORUM! A FOOL, that's what kind. And sadly there are far too many fools out there running Police Departments.

Shit, I'm on a roll.

Administrators want a person who will bow and scrape and degrade his/her self, or worse yet, who is in perfect mind sync with them. Only on occassion do you find an administration that will either, support the cops or at the very least, tell the chief, "It's your department. We sorta want you to do what is right."

Apparently the Boston School Police "chief" is a lickspittle, lapdog fool who doesn't deserve the title "CHIEF".

But I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. 

God Bless you guys. You have more guts and integrity to keep at your jobs than I could ever muster. Thanks to you (and I'm sure there are a few good teachers, prinicipals, headmasters who do see this) the schools are a little bit safer. Hell even my alma mater, Braintree High School has in-house security now. If a nice suburban H.S. needs in-house security, than a large inner city school system truly needs it's POLICE well equipt and ready for anything. Let's hope it happens BEFORE it's too late. But then again, some jackass will simply say, "Well, that was in isolated incident and really, if we respond by equipping the police (...'scuse me, SECURITY) we'll simply send the wrong message that this is common. What would THAT accomplish?"

Piles and puddles of human waist.

Ok, I'm done. Sorry to rant on so long.


----------



## Kilvinsky

badboys said:


> I worked for them and let me tell you that jobs sucks. A Officer got shot a few yaers back the chief could careless. They have no pertection at all most of the people that work there are good people but its a dead end job. you get no respect from the students staff or even the chief. The department could change if they would can that chief.
> 
> That job sucks I use to work there got to get rid of the chief before things will change.


Worked for who? Brockton or Boston? Sorry, but your post was right after mine about Brockton, so I'm very unclear which department you mean.


----------



## badboys

I worked for Boston school Police. I mean the job would be really great but the Chief sucks so bad.They have alot of good men and women but they fight a up hill battle every day. One of my good friend also worked their while I did and he took a bullet in the leg.The way that department treated him was sad. That was all I needed to see and I new that the chief was a sad case How Can you look at your self and carry the title chief when you don't even care about your troops. He needs to go back to the kitchen and start cooking again. Those that work there know what I mean he's better as chef BOYADI then the chief of any police department. OK OK OK I'm done.:L:


----------



## policelaborlaw.com

When I asked the Chief of the Boston School Police about providing officers with body armor, he said that the Mayor and the Superintendent will not allow it, because it would "send the wrong message." He further stated that the decision not to equip school police officers with basic tools such as oc spray, batons, body armor and/or firearms has nothing to do with money...but it has to do with issues of "culture and perception." 

He further said that no Boston School Police Officer had been shot at. He later admitted that this was not true, when confronted with the incident of a BSP officer who was stuck in the leg by a round that had ricocheted. His response..."well, the officer wasn't shot at directly...."


----------



## BSP268

ya! so what is the union going to do about it???????? instead of posting threads on masscop the union should be at city hall talking with city councilmen or the mayor!!!

i have bin with the school police for 5 years and all the union douse is talk... show me something! i em sick of going to the [email protected]#ing hospital do to the fact that i em not equipped with the tools that i need to perform my duties.


----------



## crimsonwings

as most of you know I live on the west coast; Is it true that Boston schools have the reputation for being dangerous? Alot of talk about that, I also remember a series on tv called "Boston Public" looked like a pretty wild school


----------



## badboys

*Well let me say this the job is a dangrous job and I feel bad for the men and woman that have to do it. I can say that Because I also use to work there. I was reading the last two postings and the chief says that arming the officers with the basic tools in so many words would leave a bad empression. But its ok for these kids to bring hand guns shot guns knife and everthing else in the schools. on top of that then you go and put a officer in theses schools with a radio that works like Sh$% and a set of cuffs. Thats a chief that really care about his department. NOT *


----------



## crimsonwings

that sounds crazy, does the city of Boston itself have a high crime rate? I as a parent, just cannot believe that anyone would put their kids in a public school like that. Although I am sure private schools are pretty spendy there.


----------



## mpd61

The entire situation is LUDICROUS...........The chief should get out of his office and go walk the halls with his officers.........yeah right!


----------



## badboys

The city of boston is a good city but there is alot of crime. The problem with this department is that the school police fall under the school department.which gives the school department the control. what needs to happen is the school police needs to fall under the Boston police. If that were ever to happen then the school police would run alot better.when I was there the union was weak and honestly no one care about what they had to say. The concerns just went round and round. I hear they have a real good lawyer now so I really hope he turns things around. I know people must be saying why do you care if you don't work there anymore. Even though I moved on to a better Police department I have alot of good friend still there. waiting to get out that were not as lucky as I was. Its a shame cause the Boston school Police can be a good department. They just have to many people in the wrong postions to make it happen. The only way it will change is if Boston Police Takes over or a Teacher gets seriously hurt. what I learned when I was there and the School Department made it very clear is that Officers mean nothing and you are just a # sad but thats how its is. So I say to all the men a women still there doing the damm thing keep your heads up cause you have one of the hardest jobs in The City of Boston and what ever you do be Safe.


----------



## bspd103

A big problem, is that a union is only as strong as its members. When you have a department of 60 patrolmen, and there are about 35 who don't give a damn about work, only that they get paid every other week, it doesn't give the union a leg to stand on. As with any department, there are officers who make bad decisions, and the union is left to have to defend them. The problem is that union dues for 60 people gets cleaned out with one serious incident. The union can push for big changes, but the school department is completely misinformed and live in an "idealist" world where there are no problems and everyone is honest. No matter what they push for, if you don't have a chief that supports it and the "financial powers that be" don't understand, then you won't get anything. It's a sad fact. Not to mention, if officers complain, that's all they do, they don't work towards making the department better. What good does that do? It just brings down morale. There were days of change when there was a chief who was supportive and a department with officers who cared. Now there are complainers (which is understandable), but you can only complain for so long about the same thing, then they just become complacent.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com

The "Chief" of the Boston School Police says that the schools are safe and BSP officers don't need body armor, OC spray, or batons because issuing such basic police equipment would "send the wrong message." The school department's response to an 11 year old bringing a loaded .44 magnum into the schools.....dispatch a counseling team and "safety officers."

*Child, 11, brings gun to class, is arrested*

*Called a first at elementary school*


*By David Abel, Globe Staff | March 28, 2007*

The .44-caliber pistol was in the boy's backpack, officials said.
When his fifth-grade teacher asked him just before class ended for the day yesterday whether he had a gun, the 11-year-old at John P. Holland Elementary School said yes, authorities said.
Then, he took it out of his blue and gray bag and put it on his desk, while more than 20 students watched, school officials said. The gun was loaded.

This incident follows the report of a 14-year-old student who showed up at Dorchester's John W. McCormack Middle School on Friday with a .38-caliber bullet, two law enforcement officials with knowledge of the case said yesterday. They said the student threatened other students' lives and bragged that he had a gun at home. The officials said police later executed a search warrant at the student's home and found no gun, but they found the bullet.

"What if they didn't catch that kid with a gun? Maybe someone would have been killed inside the school this time," she said, referring to Quinntessa Blackwell, 18, who was fatally shot in broad daylight just yards from the school earlier this month.

Palumbo said school officials would dispatch safety officers and a counseling team to the school this morning.

Attorney Brian E. Simoneau
http://www.policelaborlaw.com


----------



## alphadog1

policelaborlaw.com

The "Chief" of the Boston School Police says that the schools are safe and BSP officers don't need body armor, OC spray, or batons because issuing such basic police equipment would "send the wrong message." The school department's response to an 11 year old bringing a loaded .44 magnum into the schools.....dispatch a counseling team and "safety officers."]

And we complain about how bad it is at our Pds.


----------



## Kilvinsky

The city doesn't feel the NEED to arm or even give any defensive weapons to it's School Police because it doesn't want to send the wrong message, YET, it still HAS a School POLICE!?!?

What the hell IS the message? Oh, I've got it, "We're the school committee and we have NO CLUE what we're doing!" Nice message. How about taking all the Teacher Edition text books away. I think it sends the wrong message that the teachers don't know the answers already.

Sheesh, what insanity there is in this world.


----------



## smilly217

Ok, so maybe the M-4's and the riot gear could be seen as over kill for a school environment. But how is OC, Baton, Vests and armed cruisers over kill for a school department that has seen its fair share of weapons. I can't believe that anyone would ever say that the necessary tools to make an arrest "safely" would be over kill. Does the chief think that officers will walk down the halls and just blindly spray OC and swing their batons? Maybe they would rather see the guardian angels walk through the hallways. It is horrible that in this day and age, we still have officers who are expected to put their lives on the line every day, but don't get support from the powers that be. I've worked with school police officers in the past and many seem pretty squared away, like any department they have people who you wouldn't trust with a rubber gun, but overall it's a pretty decent department at the patrol level. I just wonder who makes these decisions and if they live in a bubble. You can read the paper and see that you'd never want your children to go to the boston public schools babysitting service. Nevermind getting the whole story, is enough to make you sick....


----------



## CodeBlue1970

School Police should be armed with all the kids bringing huns to school


----------

